# :: ECS Tuning :: Allroad front end covers - under 30 bucks!



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

Tired of getting rock chips on your front bumper or hood? Don't worry about them anymore because ECS Tuning is carrying a front end cover for your Allroad for only *$27.52 * – 77% off!!
 Front End Vinyl Cover


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

*Re: :: ECS Tuning :: Allroad front end covers - under 30 bucks! ([email protected])*

Are you getting salty?! Then get some protection for your Allroad! Winter is here and so is an amazing sale on front end covers to keep salt chips from damaging the front end of your car!


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

*Re: :: ECS Tuning :: Allroad front end covers - under 30 bucks! ([email protected])*

More in stock, last order went to Australia, thanks!


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

*FV-BumpIt(1265062624191)*

Thank you for the weekend orders. All PM's replied!


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

*FV-BumpIt(1265408486876)*

Everyone enjoy the snow storm! Have fun with your Quattro!!


----------



## Flexia (Aug 11, 2004)

now if only i could pick it up......


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

*Re: (Flexia)*

It is only ~10 dollars shipping to Alliance. Between driving time and fuel, it is definitely worth shipping! Fill up the box with some replacement bulbs or a key chain and capitalize on your shipping rate http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

*FV-BumpIt(1266012936186)*

Wow, another weekend of snow, take in your Quattros amazingness! Have a good weekend.


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

*FV-QR*

All PM's have been replied.


----------



## scir036trs (May 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

pic on a car?


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

*FV-QR*

From the zine:


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

PM's replied. The covers will say allroad, just as pictured.


----------

